# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Saw blade for double sided melamine.

## Cuppa

I will be cutting a reasonable amount of melamine.  Just wondering if anyone can recommend a good blade for cutting double sided Melamine, which is available here n Oz?  
From looking around the net the one which seems best, recommended from a number of sources,  is the Amana MB10800.  The Melamine Dilemma - ManSpace Magazine
It can be bought on Oz-ebay from USA seller, but I can't find a supplier here. 
Also the Triton saw in my Triton saw bench has a 9.25" blade as standard. To save me pulling the saw out of the bench to measure up, can anyone tell me if a 10" blade will fit?    
Thanks
Cuppa

----------


## Spottiswoode

I bought a new 64tpi (might be 60) blade for my circ saw. The old blade was about 40tpi and also has had a long life including some special work with nails. New blade seems to cut fine, but still chips a bit. Solution, while a bit annoying, is to double cut. Shallow cut through the first side first, then a full depth cut. Not perfect, but way betterer than the old blade.

----------


## David.Elliott

You need a triple chip...  https://www.google.com.au/#q=triple+chip+saw+blades 
I have a $300.00 dollar one in my panel saw, but still chips if you try to go too fast.

----------


## Cuppa

I've ended up buying an 80 tooth Bosch 'Multi Material' blade, as this is what the local supplier had. It's the only one in the Bosch range specifically recommended for laminates. The choice was between this & an 80 tooth, slightly more expensive Irwin triple chip blade for Aluminium.  Rightly or wrongly I was swayed by Bosch's specific mention of double side laminate cutting. Not a really expensive blade, but also details of tooth angles etc are very sparse. Time will tell if my money has been wasted. I've tried just a couple of practice cuts & found that in the Triton workbench I still get break away chipping on the underside, but with a sacrificial sheet of 3mm melamine faced mdf placed down over the blade & taped to the workbench top to prevent it moving, combined with a slow feed rate I can get an acceptable result.  
Also, to answer my own question about fitting a 10" (254mm) blade into the Triton 9 1/4" (235mm) saw ........ just in case the info is useful to anyone else ......... my googling revealed that yes it is possible, but only by making some non reversible modifications to the saw's safety covers. For those wanting to increase max cutting depth it may be worthwhile, although the increase is not very much. As it was this was not my reason for asking, I had wanted to know because there seemed to be a greater choice of laminate specific blades in 10".   I'll leave things as they are.

----------


## phild01

For 2 sided melamine board, trim with a router for the best result .

----------


## Cuppa

I may yet end up doing that philld01, cutting with a hand held circular saw & finishing with the router set up in the Triton workbench may be workable. Constantly swapping between Triton table tops would be a real pain.

----------


## Pitto

you can get a negative rake, aluminium blade for circular saws that works very well, I am running one in my tracksaw with better results than the stock blade that came with the saw. 
a trick you could try, set the blade at 3mm deep and scribe the top of the panel, then set the saw to cutting depth and cut the panel. the scribe pass should help stop chipping. 
the other method would be to cut the panel 2mm bigger and trim down with a planner, removing any chips in the process. 
both of those are time consuming and if you have a heap of melamine work, an investment into a tracksaw, even second hand off gumtree, would be a wise move.

----------


## dinosour

Sorry for late reply. Yes a 10 inch blade will fit into triton saw, need to remove a small amount of material in blade guard. I use a 10inch triple tip Linbide blade purchased in Oz. 
I have cut  several packs of 2400 x 1200 sheets of double sided board.  I clean up and square up the out side edge of the sheet with a router and long straight edge, then cut to size. Use the out side edge as a finished edge......be careful the edges are razor sharp.
Hope this helps

----------

